# [PPOTW] Now MS has backtracked, will you?



## T-hug (Jun 23, 2013)

So this week MS Backtracked on pretty much every policy the public didn't like regarding the XBone.
Will MS' change in policy make you change your mind on purchasing an XBone? Or is too late?
Let us know in this weeks PPOTW!

Previous week - who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions for the poll.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 23, 2013)

The lack of dedication to the permanence of these changes is already disturbing, and the limited launch and creepy privacy issues via the Kinect definitely don't help the case any further. Not to mention, Microsoft managed to say some very stupid things in a very short period of time prior to making these changes. They've certainly lost my respect where their game consoles are concerned.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 23, 2013)

Now that they have "verbally" backtracked (we have yet to see if they will follow through on it), my decision has become that much harder. I actually wanted to make a thread on this matter. I know that I'm going to get a Wii U and a 3DS by this time next year, and that I still want to give both the PS4 and the 180 some time to grow and gain some ground, but I would like to build a pros/cons list for those two, and keep building on it. That way, by the time comes for me to make my purchase, I know that I am making the right decision.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2013)

For me the playstation controller is a hand killer over extended sessions where MS makes ones I really like (Nintendo's one dalliance with good controllers for the GC seems to be forgotten so I am out there).

I usually pick up consoles second hand a few years down the line (unless the games were amazing and I could not get them elsewhere, not likely when the things run slightly cut down PC hardware, I would never pick up something at launch) at which point they are usually quite cheap. To that end if MS stick to it as far as the loss of the anti consumer stuff and we see something similar to the PS360 stuff where the libraries were basically identical, even more so if you have a passable PC, then I can see myself picking up one at some point.

Edit-- oh yeah and if one gets hacked it will be far more appealing to me.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 23, 2013)

I cannot forgive them for their DRM treachery. Microsoft has thus earned a lifetime boycott from the Snailface.

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m23elxLE2P1ql1e1m.gif


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 23, 2013)

they lost me at xbox gold


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 23, 2013)

I honestly don't know at this point. Yes, I could state something like "for me, the PS4 had 3 advantages over xbone*...now it's only 2." ...but I wasn't sure whether to get the PS4 before the change either (I could just as well pick up a cheap PS3/360 and get about 10 second hand games for the price of 1. Or even a hacked console).

Also: the amount of news that show up AFTER E3 is pretty important as well. How will the ouya or the shield do? Or that line-up of nintendo? Or (most of all) that steambox? And whatever else of news is going to pop up between now and the release date?

So...no. I'm not going to pin me on any upgrade plans for now. I'm curious how others feel (my guess is that nobody is going to change their preordered PS4), but I don't think I can set those numbers in stone either.






*price, better Indie support and the no requirement of internet-thing. Of course it's the latter that has gone.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2013)

Snailface said:


> I cannot forgive them for their DRM treachery. Microsoft has thus earned a lifetime boycott from the Snailface.
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m23elxLE2P1ql1e1m.gif



Fair enough and a clear logic at least. However companies under the Sony wing have made some interesting moves (some of them considerably less overt) over the years, are they also dancing along a tightrope. Rumblings were Sony was considering measures along the same lines as well.



nukeboy95 said:


> they lost me at xbox gold



Sony seem to be taking a slightly softer touch but with them also doing paid multiplayer for the vast majority of games how does that sit with you?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 23, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Sony seem to be taking a slightly softer touch but with them also doing paid multiplayer for the vast majority of games how does that sit with you?


 
i dont like it but at lease i get ps+ games too 
i dont get why console based games you have to pay but pc games you dont


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i dont like it but at lease i get ps+ games too
> i dont get why console based games you have to pay but pc games you dont


MS are also doing the free games/games library a la PS+

As for why... I guess it is because they can get away with it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 23, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> MS are also doing the free games/games library a la PS+
> 
> As for why... I guess it is because they can get away with it.


 
1 month of xbl is $10
1 month of psn+ is $5

and if people stop buying xbox live they will do what they did with DRM


----------



## tronic307 (Jun 23, 2013)

No, no and *hell no*. Microsoft practically twisted my arm into pre-ordering a PS4 when I wasn't even *that* interested.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 23, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> MS are also doing the free games/games library a la PS+
> 
> As for why... I guess it is because they can get away with it.


Except Microsoft is giving away games temporarily. As far as anybody can tell, Sony will keep giving games away every single month to PS+ users until otherwise noted. It's one of the main pulls of the service and keeps subscribers consistent in their subscription, so I'm doubting it's going to disappear any time soon on Sony's front. As for Microsoft, they've already established their online model. They've made it quite clear that giveaways are a not a necessity on their end since you need Gold to even use anything that isn't a one player gaming function on the 360, so I'm doubting this free games thing is going to continue beyond its expiration date. If anything, this is just another effort to try to get lost consumers back on their side.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 23, 2013)

people should not decide until everything is final. and i dont really believe that they did a real 180. theres still a catch.
like, you can play without a connection. but half the game will not work unless you connect after all. and there wont be a drm like they described initially. but if you give away a game once, you will never be able to play it again. or whatever.

and i see them reactivating half of that after 6 months with a firmwareupdate too...


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope. Microsoft have been dicks. And on a more pragmatic level, Kinect inclusion has killed the Xbone, my room isn't big enough to use it and the only room where I could use it, the tv is SD. They can win me over in the future with some changes but for now I'm leaning towards the PS4. Sony seem much more competent in their approach but there are two big factors in why I'm leaning towards PS4.

1) The Sony exclusives. This gen, Sony have had the most diverse and experimental exclusive gaem. I can think of several titles which most publishers wouldn't even consider let alone greenlight. And in a time of regurgitation, I'm glad to see some originality.  Naughty Dog are the best Developers in the business at this moment of time.
2) I already have a PS+ subscription for my PS3 and Vita so I already have an investment in the PS4. As long Sony continue making PS+ a service which provides value with the IGC than I'll be shifting there.


The only real substantial thing the Xbone would offer me is the controller but write ups about teh PS4 controller have been really positive with it apparently being comfortable to hold with improved stocks and trigger buttons.



FAST6191 said:


> MS are also doing the free games/games library a la PS+


 

IRC that's lasting till the Xbone launch. PS+ is different as it offers more than just the gaems.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, I've changed my mind and am now on the verge between PS4/One. Wii U also still in the contest, Mario Kart 8 is just..... so good. Really can't miss that game :/


----------



## T-hug (Jun 23, 2013)

fast6191 I'm the same when it comes to the controllers the Xbox pad is my favorite and the XBone controller looks awesome. Hopefully there will be some kind of adapter to use an XBone pad with PS4.
As for the consoles I'm sold on PS4 due to PS+ and Vita.


----------



## Osha (Jun 23, 2013)

Nah, I already made my mind when I saw the lack of interesting game on the Xbone. I couldn't care less about a change of policy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was unaware that the game library/giveaway thing was a limited affair. I shall have to hold off pending word on its lasting or not.



nukeboy95 said:


> 1 month of xbl is $10
> 1 month of psn+ is $5
> 
> and if people stop buying xbox live they will do what they did with DRM



Buy in bulk? Price wise it achieves parity I believe.

Any sources on the second part?


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 23, 2013)

just to point out for people complaining about the cost of xbl: 1 year xbl subscriptions routinely go on sale for $35, whereas the lowest I've ever seen ps+ is $40.

also, what makes you think Sony will continue to incentivise ps+ when it is mandatory for online play?


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> also, what makes you think Sony will continue to incentivise ps+ when it is mandatory for online play?


 

To provide an incentive to people who have no interest in online play.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 23, 2013)

emigre said:


> To provide an incentive to people who have no interest in online play.


 
just like Microsoft did with xbl, then?


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> just like Microsoft did with xbl, then?


 

?


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 23, 2013)

emigre said:


> ?


 
oh, wait, you're right, Microsoft NEVER did that. But if that's the case, then... Hmmm...


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> oh, wait, you're right, Microsoft NEVER did that. But if that's the case, then... Hmmm...


 

There still lots of people who have no interest in online gaeming. If Sony can go to them and offer a service where they can play $300 worth of gaems for $50 than they're still providing value. Than bring in discounts on the PS store, automatic updates and perhaps Gaikai benefits. Sony can offer a really nice comprehensive deal where the more you invest into the Playstation ecosystem, the more the more you get out of it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 23, 2013)

M$ has already shown their true colors with what they can do with DRM and forced online. Overall much higher pricing (it will definitely be >$180 more than the PS4 in Singapore). Less games of my liking. 

The PS4 definitely seems a lot more enticing than the XB1 in many ways. Official XBox stuff (for all generations) in Singapore are ridiculously overpriced, and game boxes also have Chinese print (which I absolutely hate - I don't live in China. I understand and can speak English). 

PlayStation offers much more freedom and flexibility in Singapore. Easy PS+ subscription as well. Possible Gaikai integration later on? I was skeptic about it at first but if Sony can pull it off well, then count me in.

No offense to anyone over the Chinese print.


----------



## Magsor (Jun 23, 2013)

There's good chances i'll buy a Xbone no matter what. I love to watch TV.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2013)

Drm policy flip flop or not,  the ps4 is still 100 green backs cheaper and better exclusives library.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't trust M$, give it a year or so, the DRM and always online will be back. The day Nintendo starts charging to play games online is the day I quit playing online. I already have a Wii U, a cable box, and a TV. I can even watch TV while a game is being played, or play a game on my PS3 while the Wii U is being played. I don't understand why I need to pay to play online, I don't want all that other crap that M$ offers in MS live. M$ should have a basic live for those that just want to play online games, and a premium live for those that want all of the other services.




PityOnU said:


> just to point out for people complaining about the cost of xbl: 1 year xbl subscriptions routinely go on sale for $35, whereas the lowest I've ever seen ps+ is $40.


 
When ever I looked into buying a year of Live, I never saw it for $35, it was always $60, so I never bought it the whole 4 years I owned an xbox 360. The only time I used my xbox was for free xbox live weekend, which amounted to my xbox getting used for about 20 hours.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 23, 2013)

If the XBOne gets hacked, I might buy one. Otherwise, I'm not interested. Microsoft have shown their vision of what a console should be like and I didn't like that vision. They could pull another 180 down the road and totally screw everyone over. I don't trust them.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 23, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> When ever I looked into buying a year of Live, I never saw it for $35, it was always $60, so I never bought it the whole 4 years I owned an xbox 360.


 
http://slickdeals.net/newsearch.php...ox+live+$35&showposts=0&archive=0&firstonly=1

Looks like about once a month.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 23, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> http://slickdeals.net/newsearch.php?forumchoice[]=4&forumchoice[]=9&forumchoice[]=10&forumchoice[]=13&forumchoice[]=25&forumchoice[]=30&forumchoice[]=38&forumchoice[]=39&forumchoice[]=41&forumchoice[]=44&forumchoice[]=53&forumchoice[]=54&q=xbox live $35&showposts=0&archive=0&firstonly=1
> 
> Looks like about once a month.


 
I've never been to slick deals dot com, and rarely ever even make online purchases. The only items I've ever purchased online are flashcarts and a touch screen for an iPod. Microsoft needs to extend the sale price to retail outlets, once a month.


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I've never been to slick deals dot com, and rarely ever even make online purchases. The only items I've ever purchased online are flashcarts and a touch screen for an iPod. Microsoft needs to extend the sale price to retail outlets, once a month.


 

You cannae be serious.


----------



## Dork (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't need the Xbox One, I'll stick to Wii U+PS4 this gen.


----------



## Lanlan (Jun 23, 2013)

They're pussies and idiots. Don't make a huge decision like the daily phoning home, no used games, etc., unless you're sure it's right. Them backtracking just makes them seem weak and easily swayed.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 23, 2013)

I was always getting an XBone


----------



## Chary (Jun 23, 2013)

The way that they can backtrack so easily, and be so flimsy with their "promises" really doesn't make me want they console. Not to mention, this "fix" will be a patch. If they can patch this, then what kinds of patches can they release later? And how much can they change with a patch?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 23, 2013)

Xbox exclusives never appealed to me so PS4 it is for me.


----------



## Chary (Jun 23, 2013)

EDIT: Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, I'm more inclined to get one now.  I went with the 360 last gen, and I'd like to continue with Xbox.  The controller design is the best out there, Xbox Live is a lot smoother and reliable than PSN (From what I've heard), and I'd like to continue using my account and whatnot.

It's still too early to decide though, and I'll wait to see what gets announced, with both games, and features for the system itself, leading up to launch.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 23, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Well, I'm more inclined to get one now. I went with the 360 last gen, and I'd like to continue with Xbox. The controller design is the best out there, Xbox Live is a lot smoother and reliable than PSN (From what I've heard), and I'd like to continue using my account and whatnot.
> 
> It's still too early to decide though, and I'll wait to see what gets announced, with both games, and features for the system itself, leading up to launch.


I've never actually understood the "Live is so much more reliable than PSN" stance. I swear, that's just rumor or some shit that got adopted by fanboys that was pretty much forced into fact through repetition as if it were. Having used both services rather extensively, I can safely say that PSN is ultimately no worse than Live. Anybody that has used Live for more than a year can tell you it has its fair share of issues that might make a person think twice about dropping the money for a year of Live, you know, if it weren't for the console losing 90% of its functions without the service.

I'm thinking the opinion primarily stems from the fact that Live costs money, whereas basic PSN does not, so clearly Live must be better. Kind of the consumer idea that costs more is equivalent to better quality.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2013)

"90% of its functions"
I have met such a mindset before and in some ways I can see it, sadly I never did get a chance to pick up a bunch of banned and hacked consoles on the cheap.

I would also say that after about 8 months PSN did largely sort itself out as far as basic functionality went (I do not do online games of any form if I can help it so my personal experience is second hand at this stage) but MS did step up there game with regards to cross game chat, friends, the stores (PSN was great if you wanted the top 20 titles, less so otherwise) and the ease of use where everything that was not a PC or to a lesser extent social network style lagged seriously behind.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 23, 2013)

The only problems I've run into the Live are credit card problems.  Other than that, it's been just fine.  And like I said, that's what I've heard about PSN.  I imagine the whole big hack in 2011 (Or whenever it was) didn't help with that stance, but yeah.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2013)

I distrust M$, they only fixed issues that shouldn't have been added in first place. It makes me wonder if they just slowly re-add them through out the XFlopONE's life span since that seems like the evil kinda shit M$ would do.
Not to mention the other problems I have with it like always having to be connected to the kinect.


----------



## Lestworth (Jun 23, 2013)

for the years ive had my ps3, and played online with it, i have never had the issues people have claimed they had with the online network of the system. I dont even have psn (yet) and it still runs great online. I put 700hrs into Bad Company 2 alone!

Microsoft for the past, what 7months? have been insisting this DRM, forced online, no used games, kinetic always on crap. Hell 2-3 weeks ago the interview with Angry Joe he was a dick with a few of his responses, and insisted that it was not as easy as just flipping a switch. Now they change the polices because of the pre-order reports, and essentially "flipped the switch" ? I call bullshit with the past year on what M$ has said to the community. They deserve the hatred they get due to the attitude they were showing. The had every right to feel like top dog because the Xbox360 out performed the PS3 for the majority of this gen, but when you turn that confidence into cockyness you get backlash.

PSN has great value right now, Xcom and Deus Ex just went free with PSN right now, 2 GREAT GAMES. Its probably why im getting a psn membership here soon in all honesty, and that is with this generation. Not just with free games, some games get a discount as well with membership.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 23, 2013)

Right now with a new home to decorate and a baby on the way, I'm far too poor to give a rat's ass about any new console, so the fact that they reversed those ridiculous policies has little impact on my decision to buy anything personally. Although I am pleased that those who are considering the Xbone won't be getting shafted like a Vegas whore quite so badly, so I suppose you can consider that a small victory.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 23, 2013)

They should now call it "Xbox 180".


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 23, 2013)

Other: I've gone from "I will never buy one" to "I may buy one someday, if it gets cheap enough and if there is some exclusive I give a shit about, but for now, if I buy anything it will probably be PS4"


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 23, 2013)

Couldn't care less about the whole drm issue - I buy new when I can anyway, but can see why there was such an outrage about it.... doing the complete change like they have has therefore not affected my decision at all - - I'm still not getting one! (yet!)

Forza 5 looks ace but I'm burned out with that series for the moment, and my lads love the Dead Rising series (yea they're not 18, but I won't let them play GTA and the like), but judging by what we've seen on that the campness of the game has gone in favour of a gritty Walking Dead style which they've noticed already.

Sony on the other hand are courting with the Indie devs - huge plus for me right there (Bastion sequel is almost a system seller in itself for me!), and it's clearly pushing 50% more powerful. Get the PSN Store fixed up and other online kinks ironed out, and Plus is a clear winner over Gold even with the 2-free-5yo-games-per-month shite MS are doing.

PS4 first for me then, probably not until around this time next year, will probably pick up the Xbone on the cheap sometime later - plenty on my current consoles (inc Wii U) before all that though!


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 23, 2013)

No Xbone purchase here, i have my PS3 and Wii U, i will probably purchase a PS4 but not at launch.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 23, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I was unaware that the game library/giveaway thing was a limited affair. I shall have to hold off pending word on its lasting or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/microsof...tions-are-history.349818/page-10#post-4683951
people complained and said they would not buy xbox one about the drm
so much they would had to remove it
if we where to do the same thing with live
they would have to remove it or suffer big profit loss


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2013)

Their backtracking changed nothing, I will still stay with my computer since I neither want nor can afford wasting money on overly expensive consoles.


----------



## XDel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hell no! You know Microsoft, they are going to con you into buying their product, then once you are nice cozy and addicted, they are going to switch the policy back on you!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2013)

While I welcome the changes, the cat's well out of the bag at this point.

Even with this backtracking, you'll still have to pay $100 extra for a weaker system with the tacked on Kinect. This is still a pretty shitty deal.


----------



## Costello (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd consider the xbox one if they... 
- decided that Kinect wasn't mandatory anymore, and they came up with a cheaper pack. I have no interest in Kinect whatsoever.
- allowed the console to be used where I live (China)
- completey, definitely ensured that the DRM shit was off the road for good. And that I could be definitely certain to be able to buy used games on internet like I've always done.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to get an xboxone and ps4 because as long as Microsoft and Sony are still making system specific games i.e. Fable/Gears of war/Halo etc for Microsoft only consoles and God of War/Gran Turismo/and maybe finally "Team ICO's" The Last Guardian on SONY only hardware.  I already own a WiiU so got my bases covered for playing in house developed games.  

The fact is all three company's are s**t in their own way and treat the end user like an idiot.  But SONY has to be the one I'd gladly do away with at the moment.  If Nintendo had gone a different way with storage media for the N64 I wonder would SONY exist in the game console world at all?  Down with SONY bring back SEGA and ATARI to the console market .

Note.. Microsofts change in stance on DRM was bound to happen.  SONY will follow suit next I predict!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 24, 2013)

I personally think what Microsft have done is great, in essense they have seen that consumers did not appricate the ramp up on piracy evasion , and think the XboxOne will now appeal to a much wider audience.

Even with these changes to the system I  will still be purchasing a PS4 near launch, even before the Xbox was revealed I knew in my head that I wanted the playstaion.

I never understand the argument between PS / Xbox fans though, as for me personally all though I prefer the look/games of the PS4 I love all game consoles / handhelds. Anything that allows me to play games is enjoyable, I want to be able to play all types of games including exclusives and so I may end up with both in the future


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 24, 2013)

Their one 180 doesnt change the fact that the PS4 has better exclusives and 100 bucks cheaper.


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2013)

sion_zaphod said:


> If Nintendo had gone a different way with storage media for the N64 I wonder would SONY exist in the game console world at all? Down with SONY bring back SEGA and ATARI to the console market .


 

Sony would be fine. To blame storage format alone would be simplistic, Nintendo has really pissed off third parties in the NES/SNES eras and were generally pretty big dicks regarding the limitations placed upon them. Here's an article about the less than stellar relationship between Nintendo and SQUARESOFT around that period. Sony in addition offered a better licensing deal to third parties making it more attractive. The PSX was a relatively easy console to develop for whilst the N64 was the opposite because Yamauchi ( a big reason for Ninty's dickheadness) wanted it difficult to develop for because his absurd belief it would weed out the crap. Overall Sony offered a storage format which was inexpensive and plentiful, a more profitable licensing deal and a good machine to program for. Though I guess there were third parties who wanted to give Ninty a bloody noise.

And unlike Sega, Sony were actually competent. Just immediately launching the Saturn was pretty fucking stupid. Whilst Sony had more business nous. Even after the SNES CD add on deal collapsed, they knew it was more wise to focus on the next console cycle and launching it with a a decent price point ($299).


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 24, 2013)

emigre
I hear what you are saying.  But If Nintendo had stuck with the plans to release a cdrom add on for the SNES and gone with SONY/Phillips what would have happened?  Would SONY have entered the console making business at a later time?  I agree that the PS1 and PS2 were awesome consoles and could not be faulted but with all the controversy with the PS3 and other OS (SONY Lied to the public) I've really had a guts full of SONY.  They have shown that they still regard their consoles as THEIR hardware even after purchase. The games on the PS3 have been too similar (the old argument that SONY make games consoles for adults because 5 out of every 10 games that come out are FPS games f*****g boring; I had more fun on my wii and 3ds than on most ps3 games and same can be said for xbox360 games).  If SONY or MICROSOFT did'nt make in house games specific to their systems I wouldn't buy their consoles.  

And actually I thought that the N64 was an amazing console.  In many ways superior to the PSX.  But the SEGA Saturn was underated and although it was the least popular of the bunch it was still decent.  Also SEGA were first to produce a 128 bit home console with the DREAMCAST which I can easily say is in my top ten consoles of all time but it died a death.

Anyway off topic.  I will be buying all next gen consoles if they have console independant games.


----------



## Issac (Jun 24, 2013)

I haven't voted. But I think it's great that they did change their policy and all. Still, I wasn't interested in the Xbox, 360 or one from the get go. So I won't probably get one, but the policy change would've helped IF I was interested in the first place.


----------



## ilman (Jun 24, 2013)

sion_zaphod said:


> emigre
> I hear what you are saying. But If Nintendo had stuck with the plans to release a cdrom add on for the SNES and gone with SONY/Phillips what would have happened? Would SONY have entered the console making business at a later time? I agree that the PS1 and PS2 were awesome consoles and could not be faulted but with all the controversy with the PS3 and other OS (SONY Lied to the public) I've really had a guts full of SONY. They have shown that they still regard their consoles as THEIR hardware even after purchase. The games on the PS3 have been too similar (the old argument that SONY make games consoles for adults because 5 out of every 10 games that come out are FPS games f*****g boring; I had more fun on my wii and 3ds than on most ps3 games and same can be said for xbox360 games). If SONY or MICROSOFT did'nt make in house games specific to their systems I wouldn't buy their consoles.
> 
> And actually I thought that the N64 was an amazing console. In many ways superior to the PSX. But the SEGA Saturn was underated and although it was the least popular of the bunch it was still decent. Also SEGA were first to produce a 128 bit home console with the DREAMCAST which I can easily say is in my top ten consoles of all time but it died a death.
> ...


 
While I do agree that the Saturn was underrated and that Sega should still be in the console business, your arguments against the PS3 are very wrong(well, except OtherOS). If you want tons of shitty mature FPS games, the 360 is the place to look.
The PS3 has plenty of good non-FPS games - take God of War, Little Big Planet, Heavy Rain as an example. All excellent first party titles, no FPS.
Now look at the 360 exclusives - Gears of War, Halo, Forza. First person shooters galore on the 360.
And, the part about Sony claiming the PS3 as their hardware, again, look at the 360. You HAVE to pay Microsoft money every month to unlock 70% of the content on it. On the PS3 - non of that. It's your hardware - you can do whatever you want with it - play online, watch Netflix, etc. It doesn't feel like you're borrowing something that belongs to someone else(the 360).
I'm sure the PS4 will bring glory back to Sony and the Xbone will stay kind of popular only in America - the way it should be.


----------



## assassinz (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope. I won't consider the new XBOX. I'd rather buy a new PC.

3DS, WiiU, and PS4 are where it's at this gen! 

Microsoft can watch from the sidelines. They've proved they don't know what gamers want.


----------



## Deleted-19228 (Jun 24, 2013)

Not sure why this wasn't an option but I already intended to buy both Xbox One and PS4 both already preordered and paid for. Unless you are a fanboy or have an extremely limited income both are affordable for pretty much anyone.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thug said:


> So this week MS Backtracked on pretty much every policy the public didn't like regarding the XBone.
> Will MS' change in policy make you change your mind on purchasing an XBone? Or is too late?
> Let us know in this weeks PPOTW!
> 
> ...


Like many, I am quite split on either of the new consoles.

On the positive for the Xbox One:

Cloud acceleration sounds like it'd be great _IF_ it works as it's being hyped/cracked up to be
Given that I've had such positive experience with the 360 in hardware reliability (compared to most of the stories I'd heard/read up on in sites including this one), I'm more likely to trust that a launch Xbox One will still work fine for me 4+ years down the line, something I can't say for anything from Sony
The reductions on things like DRM all serve to directly benefit me as a gamer and as someone that believes I should be able to do what I wish with hardware I physically have in my posession
Negatives to the Xbox One:

Given the extremely similar architecture to the Original Xbox (or _Xbox Alpha_ as some choose to rename it for reference), why not enable binary compatibility for those games? Some BC would be better than none in order to justify adopting early
Considering I have no reason to consider a Kinect at full price now, and the fact that that is still being claimed to be required to turn on the system, I am still a bit leery, and suspicious
None of the TV stuff matters to me, as I have no inclination of getting another power-sucking cable box from any provider, full stop
Given my prior experience with Xbox Live online, I really have a hard time justifying paying the $60/year (maybe $70 now if they feel like it) for online access, just to deal with a bunch of d-bags and kids that are the poster children for abortion clinics
 
I've had both my 360 (DVD) and my (CECHA) PS3 modified (CFW). I've played online with said 360 in the past, and simply played it safe in the sense that I didn't do anything stupid like playing games before release or much to draw attention to myself. In much the same extent, I hardly ever played online at all on the PS3... yet it's my PS3 account and console that get banned because Sony have to have a bug up their arse about this shit. And as a result the system basically arbitrarily decided to delete _all_ my save data for all the games I ever played. I can't access YouTube or Netflix either, and have never been able to thanks to the fug-tastic mess that is ShowTime on the PS3.

Microsoft had to know that the DRM stuff wasn't going to fly, and would have simply made them a target for day-one hacking of their console.


----------



## Obveron (Jun 26, 2013)

I dislike the poll as I am in the category of "yes I am reconsidering an XBone".
But I completely disagree that "it took guts to change their policies. MS listens to their fans!"
Couldn't the one and only "yes" option, be a simple yes without the other strongly worded remarks?


----------



## Obveron (Jun 26, 2013)

Neptune said:


> Not sure why this wasn't an option but I already intended to buy both Xbox One and PS4 both already preordered and paid for. Unless you are a fanboy or have an extremely limited income both are affordable for pretty much anyone.


I would have bought both (I own the 360 and Ps3), but theres no way I'm paying for both online services. Since a console is useless to me without online multiplayer, there's no way I'm buying both this time around.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2013)

ilman said:


> While I do agree that the Saturn was underrated and that Sega should still be in the console business, your arguments against the PS3 are very wrong(well, except OtherOS). If you want tons of shitty mature FPS games, the 360 is the place to look.
> The PS3 has plenty of good non-FPS games - take God of War, Little Big Planet, Heavy Rain as an example. All excellent first party titles, no FPS.
> Now look at the 360 exclusives - Gears of War, Halo, Forza. First person shooters galore on the 360.
> And, the part about Sony claiming the PS3 as their hardware, again, look at the 360. You HAVE to pay Microsoft money every month to unlock 70% of the content on it. On the PS3 - non of that. It's your hardware - you can do whatever you want with it - play online, watch Netflix, etc. It doesn't feel like you're borrowing something that belongs to someone else(the 360).
> I'm sure the PS4 will bring glory back to Sony and the Xbone will stay kind of popular only in America - the way it should be.


 

Daily reminder that FPS = bad game.


----------

